# Cody Paul Sayas



## Dave Martell (Feb 19, 2017)

A couple of months ago I had the opportunity to check out a custom saya made for one of my Martell sujihikis. The knife has a koa handle and the saya was made to match it. 

Unfortunately I didn't think to take a picture at the time but I found this one on the interwebs...









I'll attest that as nice as that picture shows the saya to be it looks (and matches the handle) even better in person. The koa used is of very nice quality - no skimping there at all. That's nice but what really made me want to make this post is the quality of the saya overall, and specifically, how well it fit the knife. 

I can't speak high enough praise for how well the blade fit into the saya and the saya to the bolster/hilt. There was absolutely no....none....zero....wiggle in the blade at any point along insertion and an equal pressure/friction felt along the length up until the friction increase right at the bolster.....but..... yet there were no scratches/scuffs in the blade even though it's been in and out (and used) often. I have to say that this fit was so nice to witness/feel that I found myself sliding the knife in and out of the saya while talking to the owner for 5 mins or so, it was just that nice!

I'm really not one to make posts like this, maybe the last time I did this was when I found the BoardSMITH on ebay all those years ago, but this guy is good and deserves some praise. And by the way, I don't know Cody, never met him or even talked to him online, I've only spoke to his work here.


If you need a saya then I'd recommend considering a custom from him. :wink:


See https://www.facebook.com/thegingerninja.abq/


_*Note - I don't know anything about his production sayas. I've only seen a custom version, and then only the one, so please take that into account.
_


----------



## Matus (Feb 19, 2017)

Thank you for heada up Dave.


----------



## shownomarci (Feb 19, 2017)

There's even a video on the youtube, just look for:
Cody Paul Custom Saya


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 19, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQRGK4MAqtW/?taken-by=thegingerninja.abq

Is mine, his level of workmanship is unrivaled for sayas from what I have seen, I actually think he matched randys level of work, the level of detail is insane, my saya is fricton fit african black wood with yellow g10 and black fiber liners, he made me four pins using mammoth tooth and MOSAIC pin stock, which I didn't even realize for like a day and was like holy sh1t is that mosaic brass pins on a saya pin, the answer was yes...yes it is. The saya is supremely tight and requires a modest amount of force to remove the blade, not a ton but i can hold the blade by the handle, shake it and the saya isnt going anywhere. His choice of materials was top notch and turn around was less than a week. Which is insane given how complex my piece was. the blade and saya shipped in secure packaging and even came with a nice hand written note where he drew the knife(man cody if you see this you can not draw) but you are one hell of a carpenter. His work is stunning and I have zero issue saying I will be back.


----------

